

Ulcers & HighFives: How being on the Front Page of HN allowed us to test our NLP - mercurialshark
http://thoughtly.co/blognew.html

======
minimaxir
Title is poorly phrased. It should say "how getting on the HN front page
allowed us to test our NLP."

The title reads that you performed NLP on Hacker News headlines, which would
be more interesting.

~~~
mercurialshark
Yikes, very good point. However, I'm not sure that it would have been more
interesting. :)

Edit: But what a good idea. We'll do that now. BOOM.

